# Wife has had it



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

After 14 years of service with DirecTV, my time as a customer may be coming to a close.

Briefly, DirecTV came out on July 10th to relocate a dish and failed to peak the Ka signals. Even though I mentioned something at the time to the tech, he kept insisting that HD comes from only 119 and that 99 and 103 are for internal use. As soon as left, I spoke with someone from Mastech who promised someone would be out the next day to make things right. No one showed up! I phoned and was told the first available appointment was August 1st. August 1st rolls around and I'm stood up again. I phone DirecTV and am told my appointment was moved to August 7. I explained I was out of town on August 7 and they rescheduled me for August 12 from 12 to 4, The tech shows up at our house at nearly 8:00pm and apologizes he can not do anything but it is now raining (started around 7:30) and does not work in the rain (regardless how light it is). He said before leaving, he would see to it I was made a VIP case and someone would be out tomorrow. Anyway, I just received a call from Mastech telling me the next available appointment is September 6th.

All this great HD and the only time we can enjoy it is when it is clear outside. The littlest bit of cloud cover and we lose signal. We can watch everything in SD as the core Ku satellites were peaked. Just the Ka satellites are the problem. I do not have the necessary ladder to fix the issue myself (The dish is on top of a 3 story house) nor does my wife want me going up that high.

So, after 14 years with DirecTV, the wife is seriously pushing me to call Comcast. They offer everything she wants including the international channels she likes. Even DISH could be out here this week if I wanted to go with them. 
What happened to DirecTV? There was a time when customer satisfaction was actually a priority but today, they don't keep appointments, refuse to communicate with their customers and think giving someone a $100 credit is enough to make up for all the lies and broken promises. I just hope I can keep my wife from making that call and telling DirecTV where to stuff their services


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

Sounds more like Mastech is the problem, not DirecTV.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

What he said!!!


Directv has always had problems with MasterTech. Call D* and ask for customer retention and explain to them whats happening and they will act quickly!


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

In this case Mastec is Directv. If you hire a contractor they represent you to your customer.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

ke3ju said:


> Sounds more like Mastech is the problem, not DirecTV.


However, DirecTV has contracted Mastec to do the work and ultimately that makes it a DirecTV problem.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

How disappointing. I thought this might be today's version of the Playboy thread.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> After 14 years of service with DirecTV, my time as a customer may be coming to a close.
> 
> Briefly, DirecTV came out on July 10th to relocate a dish and failed to peak the Ka signals. Even though I mentioned something at the time to the tech, he kept insisting that HD comes from only 119 and that 99 and 103 are for internal use. As soon as left, I spoke with someone from Mastech who promised someone would be out the next day to make things right. No one showed up! I phoned and was told the first available appointment was August 1st. August 1st rolls around and I'm stood up again. I phone DirecTV and am told my appointment was moved to August 7. I explained I was out of town on August 7 and they rescheduled me for August 12 from 12 to 4, The tech shows up at our house at nearly 8:00pm and apologizes he can not do anything but it is now raining (started around 7:30) and does not work in the rain (regardless how light it is). He said before leaving, he would see to it I was made a VIP case and someone would be out tomorrow. Anyway, I just received a call from Mastech telling me the next available appointment is September 6th.
> 
> ...


 If you look up MASTEC on google. You can find thier company information. I found the VP of Sat. installs here in Florida. I e-mailed him when I first moved back to Florida. My dish was way out too. HE called me and sent a TECH the next day. They ditherd my dish 3 times that day. Moved it over about 5 feet. Now I never get rain fade. Be persistant with Mastec...at the same time call retention about the issue too.


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

DarinC said:


> How disappointing. I thought this might be today's version of the Playboy thread.


!rolling


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Fluffybear -- If you decide to switch to Comcast, make sure that you tell them that you are switching from DirecTV to Comcast. They often offer additional new customer incentives for people switching from satellite.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ke3ju said:


> Sounds more like Mastech is the problem, not DirecTV.


Agreed. Don't let your wife blame DirecTV for something they don't have control over. This is 100% a Mastec issue and DirecTV should not lose a subscriber because of it. I'm sure if you call and explain politely to DirecTV what's been happening they'll do something to help ease the pain. Their norm is $10 off per month for a year.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> However, DirecTV has contracted Mastec to do the work and ultimately that makes it a DirecTV problem.


I have to disagree on this one.

I had an install issue with Mastec myself. I personally heard a DirecTV Supervisor tell a Mastec Manager to do something and the Mastec Manager told the DirecTV Supervisor to "take a long walk on a short bridge".


----------



## robdec (Jul 13, 2007)

Im sorry but this is 100% Directv's problem. I am paying Directv to get a Job done. Its not my problem who they hire to do it, its theirs !


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Retention will take care of this problem and make sure you get a supervisor why waste time with front line csr

Good luck as I have done this a few times with great results and lots of free things


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

I just went through a realignment and the way it finally got fixed was a friend came over and realigned my dish because the D* installers are downright stupid/lazy.

Same issue, no 99 signal and the installer said the best he could get was 45%. My friend got 89% with no special equipment, we just used the HR20 meters, the whole thing maybe took 15 minutes. Why can't the installers do this?


----------



## wojo23323 (Jul 24, 2008)

Same stuff happens to my mother in law and me. They miss appts, don't call etc... Then we call DirecTV and they don't have a record of any appt. Service is not good in my book.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> Agreed. Don't let your wife blame DirecTV for something they don't have control over. This is 100% a Mastec issue and DirecTV should not lose a subscriber because of it. I'm sure if you call and explain politely to DirecTV what's been happening they'll do something to help ease the pain. Their norm is $10 off per month for a year.


I called retention and they transferred me to someone in Professional Installation and after explaining everything (without the threat of going to dish or cable) said the best he could do is August 24th. I told him Id id not think that date was acceptable and after 14 years was seriously thinking of going to cable who could be here as early as tomorrow. His answer kind of shocked me, "We are sorry to lose you as customer, please hold the line for cancellation support".
I spoke with retention and they also said that August 24th was the best he could do. I explained how that was not acceptable and how this has already gone on for a month and then he offered me an appointment for tomorrow from 8 to 12. We will see if they keep this one.

The wife doesn't really blame DirecTV itself but since Mastec works for them, DirecTV is going to get the blunt of her anger. She has also given me an ultimatum, this either gets fixed by Sunday night or she will be calling Comcast on Monday.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Fluffybear,

I sent you a PM check it out


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Situations like these are unfortunately too common. Even having it happen once is too common. I suspect this is why DIRECTV has bought up other installation companies, and personally I hope they take all installation in-house. Not everyone has the commitment to quality that they do. 

I know how frustrating it must be to wait several weeks for an installation tech. I would simply suggest that when the tech does show up, if everything is not to your satisfaction, get DIRECTV on the phone right then and there and do not let that tech leave until you are satisfied.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Glad to see you got an appt for tomorrow, hopefully they'll get it fixed. I agree this is a DirecTV problem, don't care if Mastec caused it or not, you don't call Mastec for service, you call DirecTV. You don't pay Mastec for service, you pay DirecTV. It's up to DirecTV to get Mastec service up to the proper level or get another install company.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> I personally heard a DirecTV Supervisor tell a Mastec Manager to do something and the Mastec Manager told the DirecTV Supervisor to "take a long walk on a short bridge".


So DirecTV got into a bad contract. Or they're too cheap to pay for a better company. Or Mastech really went downhill after securing the DirecTV contract. Or something else. But NONE of these shift the blame to the customer. Doesn't matter what business you're in. Hiring subcontractors doesn't take your responsibility to the customer away. You either find a way to get the issue resolved, or you risk losing the customer.

Personally, I miss the days when you bought a receiver and dish, and put it all up yourself. I understand the need to have the service available for those who don't want to do it. But why they want to _insist _that you let these buffoons do your installs/upgrades is beyond me. Every time I've had one out, I spend most of my time trying to figure out how to convince them to do as little as possible and leave the rest to me.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I can't beleive that some people are giving DirecTV a pass on this. Who DirecTV has or has not chosen to farm out installs for a service that people pay them for is of no concern to the customer.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

I thought I had problems with Ironwood but now I feel fortunate not to have to deal with Mastech. 

Dealing with contractors that either don't know what they are doing or don't care is a big counter incentive to paying for the maintenance agreement. If I have problems now I go direct to a local company I've worked with in the past. The additional one time charge to get things done the right way balances favorably over an ongoing headache.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I have had some really exceptional and some really poor installers over the years and appreciate how frustrating it can get when things don't go right. I had a guy quit his job in the middle of my install because they kept hounding him to get to the next job.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

A quick Google search shows over 1200 listings for satellite installation companies in metro Atlanta. If Mastec is not up to the job, I'm sure DirecTV can find someone else. (Or DirecTV can give Fluffybear the option of finding a local company, and have DirecTV pay them.)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> The wife doesn't really blame DirecTV itself but since Mastec works for them, DirecTV is going to get the blunt of her anger. She has also given me an ultimatum, this either gets fixed by Sunday night or she will be calling Comcast on Monday.


Well if she wants to be like that then get out there and tweak the dish yourself. It really isn't that difficult, honest.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Lee L said:


> I can't beleive that some people are giving DirecTV a pass on this. Who DirecTV has or has not chosen to farm out installs for a service that people pay them for is of no concern to the customer.


I'm not giving them a pass. I'm simply saying that Mastec won't listen to DirecTV most of the time. Unfortunately DirecTV has a contract with Mastec and they can't just call anyone they want. Mastec has DirecTV over a barrel in this case and DirecTV can't do anything about it until the contract with Mastec is up.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Maybe so, but the customer doesn't have a contract with Mastec.

This is exactly the reason I contracted for my own installation with a DirecTV authorized installer. I got the same price on the equipment and the same free installation but I didn't have to deal with the "official" company, which I didn't like and had no faith in.

It did cost me an extra $79, which was mostly a fuel charge as my installer had to come from further away. But for my $79, the installer came exactly when I wanted him to come (no freakin' four hour window) and I have a number to call locally if I have any future problems. It was $79 well spent.

fluffybear, you do have alternatives.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I realize that this won't help the OP's situation, but when I called Mastec to discuss my upcoming installation, the CSR was pretty honest. She said that because of all the HD DVR issues that started back in February, they have had massive walk outs in some areas. 
They are currently hiring installers and I am a bit concerned about getting a newby. Hopefully the OP will get the issue resolved today, because nobody wants an unhappy wife! I know that is one of my concerns with the change to D*.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> Unfortunately DirecTV has a contract with Mastec and they can't just call anyone they want. Mastec has DirecTV over a barrel in this case and DirecTV can't do anything about it until the contract with Mastec is up.


If they got into a contract with no type of performance clauses, they have no one to blame but themselves. They don't seem to have any trouble writing contracts that protect them from customers.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> I'm not giving them a pass. I'm simply saying that Mastec won't listen to DirecTV most of the time. Unfortunately DirecTV has a contract with Mastec and they can't just call anyone they want. Mastec has DirecTV over a barrel in this case and DirecTV can't do anything about it until the contract with Mastec is up.


If DirecTV entered into a contrac with Mastec without any performance clauses and out then whoever shot it ought to be fired. Every contract I've negotiated with a vendor has had service levels clearly stated in it and if the vendor failed to meet those there was either a monetary penalty or an out from the contract.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

If the lab that a clinic contracted with to do their lab work had the level of performance that Mastec does, the lab would be fired in a heartbeat.

Granted, this is just TV we're dealing with and not medicine, but as others have mentioned, if the install company is not performing (and I would have to guess, costing DirecTV some real money), there has to be something DirecTV can do to change the situation (i.e. contract with a different company).

fluffybear, I'm sorry to hear of all your trouble. If things don't get made right today, I would at least e-mail the infamous Ellen Filipiak and explain things much as you have here - including your wife's ultimatum to you. There's no excuse for losing a good, long-time customer over something like this.

Best of luck, sir!


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Direct TV needs to either provide there subs the correct equipment to peak a dish or demand that if they are going to be a sub they need to have the correct equipment. I see no reason why Direct TV can develop there own sat meter cheap to provide to these guys to make sure these dishes are installed right.


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Solution
Beat the wife, use the ladder


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Well if she wants to be like that then get out there and tweak the dish yourself. It really isn't that difficult, honest.


I'd have to give a +1 to this. There are fine-tuning instructions in several posts here at DBSTalk. Unless you have a physical problem that prevents it, you could solve your own problem in 30 minutes or less.

And be sure to get your wife to relay signal strengths out to you on the phone. She'll be happy to help.


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

You better get up there and do it yourself, waiting for D* will result in Comcast winning. Even if they show up the odds are the installer will be clueless. I don't blame your wife for her attitude, I got pretty frustrated also, D* is not making good on these stupid contractors.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> Well if she wants to be like that then get out there and tweak the dish yourself. It really isn't that difficult, honest.


This was the first house that we have ever had someone professionally install it. I have always done my own installs, etc..

I have all the equipment and knowledge necessary to do it myself but the problem here is the dish is on the roof (3 story house) and I do not have the ladder necessary to reach it (I'm about 4 feet short) plus I have had some medical issues in the last few years which the wife would just as soon I do not go up on a ladder that high. Between us, if I had a tall enough ladder, I would have just gone and done it..


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> This was the first house that we have ever had someone professionally install it. I have always done my own installs, etc..
> 
> I have all the equipment and knowledge necessary to do it myself but the problem here is the dish is on the roof (3 story house) and I do not have the ladder necessary to reach it (I'm about 4 feet short) plus I have had some medical issues in the last few years which the wife would just as soon I do not go up on a ladder that high. Between us, if I had a tall enough ladder, I would have just gone and done it..


That makes sense. Those roof installs can be toughies. I'll keep my pole mount, fer sure.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

If your TV service is making your wife miserable (which means you're even more miserable) I would get a new TV service.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

paulman182 said:


> That makes sense. Those roof installs can be toughies. I'll keep my pole mount, fer sure.


I would like to have gone with a pole mount but I can not think of a place on the property other then a spot some 250 feet from back of house that I would not have had an issue with line of sight.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> This was the first house that we have ever had someone professionally install it. I have always done my own installs, etc..
> 
> I have all the equipment and knowledge necessary to do it myself but the problem here is the dish is on the roof (3 story house) and I do not have the ladder necessary to reach it (I'm about 4 feet short) plus I have had some medical issues in the last few years which the wife would just as soon I do not go up on a ladder that high. Between us, if I had a tall enough ladder, I would have just gone and done it..


Entirely understandable. You can expect whoever finally arrives to not be able to peak your Ka HD signals from the 99(c)/(a) and 103(c)/(b) directly. (Nomenclature depends on whether you have an HD-DVR or an HD-non DVR receiver. Same satellites, different nomenclature.) Most installers do not have signal meters which read these satellites directly and use an approximation method on the 101 satellite called "dithering."

While some installers know how to do this process effectively, don't count on getting one of those. Be prepared to relay your 103(c) signals by cellphone up to the installer on the roof from a single 103(c) transponder as he makes AZ and EL adjustments. You can view a single 103(c) tp's signal strength for reporting purposes using the Signal Meters selection under View Signal Strength:

Menu Button > Parental, Fav's & Setup > System Setup > Satellite > View Signal Strength > Signal Meters

When 103(c) is peaked, switch over and look at the 99(c)/(a)'s to make sure they look approximately the same. The goal is to have the signals from both of these satellites mostly all in the 90's. This is generally attainable, especially with direct reporting of the signal strengths. Don't sign off on anything below the 80's, even though 70's meet minimum DirecTV standards.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

K4SMX said:


> When 103(c) is peaked, switch over and look at the 99(c)/(a)'s to make sure they look approximately the same. The goal is to have the signals from both of these satellites mostly all in the 90's. This is generally attainable, especially with direct reporting of the signal strengths. Don't sign off on anything below the 80's, even though 70's meet minimum DirecTV standards.


As one who has been engaged with Mastec on more than one occasion...I know it can be a crap shoot as to the level of expert you may get (from rookie to expert).

The results you should see are as K4SMX has indicated....mostly 90's on both 99c and 103c (or 99a if you have one of those DVR models with that nomenclature).


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> And be sure to get your wife to relay signal strengths out to you on the phone. She'll be happy to help.


Oh yeah. I can just imagine that discussion at my house ...

"93. While you're up there, why don't you just unbolt that whole *$&% dish and call Comcast."

"87. If you fall and break your neck, you're going to wish you just called Comcast."

"91. I don't know why DirecTV didn't do it right the first time. Then we wouldn't have to waste time waiting for them and doing it ourselves. Maybe you should just call Comcast."

"88. Dave has Comcast. I don't remember him ever having to get on a ladder because they didn't do their job."

"94. If you had called Comcast, I'd be watching TV right now instead of reading numbers to you over the cell phone."


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

I have a solution, call up Comcast and have them hook up the cable to the TV she watches most. Since cable doesn't have a contract, right, you can keep it until DirecTV™ gets it right and then you can call and cancel the cable. It might take a while, but at least she will see how bad Comcast is comparatively, and you won't have to go through this ever again in the future.:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Upstream said:


> Oh yeah. I can just imagine that discussion at my house ...
> 
> "93. While you're up there, why don't you just unbolt that whole *$&% dish and call Comcast."
> 
> ...


That is a work of art our wives must be related


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve Robertson said:


> That is a work of art our wives must be related


I think that is the way most signal readings go when the wife is involved.

This was part of the reason I invested in the necessary equipment to handle it myself. That was of course before we bought this place..


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> I think that is the way most signal readings go when the wife is involved.
> 
> This was part of the reason I invested in the necessary equipment to handle it myself. That was of course before we bought this place..


I have learned not to get my wife involved in to many things around the house that I take care of because it just turns into a mess


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

I live in the South Bay area of Los Angeles. Does anyone know of a professional installer I could contract instead of who D* uses?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

compnurd said:


> Direct TV needs to either provide there subs the correct equipment to peak a dish or demand that if they are going to be a sub they need to have the correct equipment. I see no reason why Direct TV can develop there own sat meter cheap to provide to these guys to make sure these dishes are installed right.


I've done a couple very successful 5LNB installs just using a normal receiver. So guess DIRECTV does provide all the tools necessary. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

ke3ju said:


> Sounds more like Mastech is the problem, not DirecTV.


Ummm.........and who hires Mastec? Me thinks it is DirecTV.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> I have to disagree on this one.
> 
> I had an install issue with Mastec myself. I personally heard a DirecTV Supervisor tell a Mastec Manager to do something and the Mastec Manager told the DirecTV Supervisor to "take a long walk on a short bridge".


Ultimately, someone at DirecTV is responsible for choosing Mastec as a sub in the first place, and for allowing them to continue as a contractor. DirecTV does not get a free pass.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> I'm not giving them a pass. I'm simply saying that Mastec won't listen to DirecTV most of the time. Unfortunately DirecTV has a contract with Mastec and they can't just call anyone they want. Mastec has DirecTV over a barrel in this case and DirecTV can't do anything about it until the contract with Mastec is up.


I cannot believe there are not qualtiy control provisions and related enforfcement measures or termination clauses.


----------



## xanadu1979 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm kind of in the same situation. I had my dish installed within the last year and my signals on 103(c) are mostly in the upper 90's. Nothing is below 90. Then the 99(c) satellite came online and my signals on that are in the 50's and 60's. When it starts raining I lose signal pretty much immediately on ESPN.

I'm sure that this is due to the way the dish was installed but DirecTV is still charging me $70 to have somebody come out. My dish is also on the roof and I don't even own a ladder. Based on the posts in this forum, I'm not the only person who had bad signals with the new satellite. DirecTV should be giving those with good signals on every satellite except the new one free re-alignments.

My significant other is very upset about having to pay the $70 for something that is probably an installation issue. If she didn't realize how important the Sunday Ticket was to me we probably would have just canceled our service.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

^ You had your option of not paying $70 and that was the Protection Plan. You chose not to take it. Now you have to pay. Sorry, thems the breaks.

I've threatened something before but now I'm serious. I am going to start the poll, who thinks they are more entitled, DirecTV subscibers or welfare mothers? Moderators, this is your warning. If you don't want to see this poll the next time I find a post like this, let me know now. It's coming, I swear, it's coming.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

tkrandall said:


> I cannot believe there are not qualtiy control provisions and related enforfcement measures or termination clauses.


I have to agree here, I'm a huge DirecTV fan after living with Comcast for so long. But the vendor reflects on the company good or bad. If MASTECH is great, which they can be at times, DirecTV is great. If MASTECH sucks then DirecTV sucks, at least in the eyes of the customer. At least here in Virginia when they come out it's typically in a big bright "DirecTV" van with MASTECH painted on the door or something. Not a big bright MASTECH van with DirecTV someplace on it.

DirecTV's major failing point is poor vendor quality and service.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> ^ You had your option of not paying $70 and that was the Protection Plan. You chose not to take it. Now you have to pay. Sorry, thems the breaks.
> 
> I've threatened something before but now I'm serious. I am going to start the poll, who thinks they are more entitled, DirecTV subscibers or welfare mothers? Moderators, this is your warning. If you don't want to see this poll the next time I find a post like this, let me know now. It's coming, I swear, it's coming.


I have made out very well with the protection plan even if I don't use it the next 5 years.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Good thing the wife wasn't home to get the message left on our answering machine a few hours ago.

DirecTV is scheduling my appointment for August 24th from 12 to 4 and is really sorry for all the problems I have had.

Anyway, I have been on the phone with DirecTV for the last 30 minutes and no one can offer me any kind of reason as to why my priority appointment scheduled for tomorrow was moved back to the 24th.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Good thing the wife wasn't home to get the message left on our answering machine a few hours ago.
> 
> DirecTV is scheduling my appointment for August 24th from 12 to 4 and is really sorry for all the problems I have had.
> 
> Anyway, I have been on the phone with DirecTV for the last 30 minutes and no one can offer me any kind of reason as to why my priority appointment scheduled for tomorrow was moved back to the 24th.


Sounds like the local has decided your not a priority. At this point escalate. Politely ask for supervisors and dont take no for an answer. Obviously the local installer has some serious issues and that needs to be addressed as well. At the end of your process I would send a snail mail letter to D* as high up the totem pole as you can get and CC: mastech. Let them know how you feel and that as a person of your word you held to your commitment to them and let them know how you feel you were failed.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Fluffy --

Stop back and let us know how the move to Comcast goes.

I was hoping to switch to Fios, but it doesn't look like it will be available to me in the near future. So instead I am thinking about switching to Comcast. I'm a little concerned about it, because I am afraid going from DirecTV to Comcast will be like jumping out of the pot and into the fire.

I'd be interesting in hearing your perspective of Comcast vs DirecTV.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Have you spoken with retention? Call in and say you want to cancel service. That will get you xfered to retention. At that point they will want to know WHY you are canceling. That is your opportunity to explain your situation.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow! I can't believe this.

Problem with installations and I've seen all kinds of suggestions from climbing a ladder to calling/writing, whatever to DirecTV to make THEIR contractor get it done right and right now.

If I were in this situation, it would be one call and fixed or they could punt for my business. I'd be switching to something else without any hesitation.

There is never a reason to have to kiss the butt of some business that wants your money, but doesn't seem to want it bad enough to earn it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ke3ju said:


> Sounds more like Mastech is the problem, not DirecTV.


The failure may actually be not involving DIRECTV.


----------



## xanadu1979 (Jan 28, 2008)

Carl Spock said:


> ^ You had your option of not paying $70 and that was the Protection Plan. You chose not to take it. Now you have to pay. Sorry, thems the breaks.


I suppose you're right. I will consider getting the protection plan, although on this specific issue I would have only come out about even.

I still think it sucks for subscribers to have to pay for a service call when the company's installer didn't align the dish correctly in the first place. But I understand that every utility company (phone, cable) operates this way.

BTW, I just had the re-alignment done. I'm going to post the before/after results in another thread.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

harsh said:


> The failure may actually be not involving DIRECTV.


Who gets the money every month?

Yep, that's right, this _does_ involve DIRECTV.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Upstream said:


> Fluffy --
> 
> Stop back and let us know how the move to Comcast goes.
> 
> ...


It might be a long wait. As angry as my wife is about this, I am almost positive when push comes to shove that she wouldn't make the call..


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Call the # I gave you this morning you will get what you want.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

cnmsales said:


> Have you spoken with retention? Call in and say you want to cancel service. That will get you xfered to retention. At that point they will want to know WHY you are canceling. That is your opportunity to explain your situation.


Been there twice today..

Retention is who made the appointment for tomorrow which was then changed to August 24th.

Anyway, I have just hung up from a conference call with a DirecTV supervisor and Mastec and now have an appointment for tomorrow between 10 and 12. DirecTV supervisor claims heads will roll if they miss this one! :sure:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve Robertson said:


> Call the # I gave you this morning you will get what you want.


Steve:

Thanks again for the number but since they are now promising to be here tomorrow, I'll keep that as a last resort. Rest assured if someone has not been here by lunch tomorrow, I will use it..


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> Been there twice today..
> 
> Retention is who made the appointment for tomorrow which was then changed to August 24th.
> 
> Anyway, I have just hung up from a conference call with a DirecTV supervisor and Mastec and now have an appointment for tomorrow between 10 and 12. DirecTV supervisor claims heads will roll if they miss this one! :sure:


Great news and I would call and hound them till they show up. I have been through this several times in the past taking time off work only not to have them show up.

I wish you good luck.

Amazing what we go through to just watch tv isn't it


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Re: Mastec vs. DIRECTV: DIRECTV knows they are responsible for their contractors. And they are working on the problems. Mastec should be on notice just by what happened to Ironwood...

But that doesn't help fluffy's spouse. 

My hopes are that DIRECTV can convince Mastec to solve this soon.

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hopefully things will be resolved tomorrow.

Having dealt with those folks too for a number of years....you could be either very happy or very ticked. If they send one of their experienced guys, you'll be very pleased - they do great work.

We're all rooting for very happy.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

xanadu,

I think your situation is very different than the OPs. The OP is getting bad service. You're just unhappy to pay for a service. While $70 is a fair amount of money to a lot of people...it's also relatively cheap to have someone drive to your home, climb up on your ladder and test and adjust a satellite dish and then drive somewhere else.

If it's done correctly you should probably never have to do it again. I don't think the protection plan is a good deal as I've had DirecTV for over ten years and only had one service call (after a hurricane)...and in that case I used an independent to remount my dish as DirecTV wasn't going to be able to get out to my house for weeks (understandable).

So...if you want to continue with DirecTV just pay the $70...they may even let you spread it out over a few months. It's not great, but stuff does break...and needs to be fixed every so often.



xanadu1979 said:


> I'm kind of in the same situation. I had my dish installed within the last year and my signals on 103(c) are mostly in the upper 90's. Nothing is below 90. Then the 99(c) satellite came online and my signals on that are in the 50's and 60's. When it starts raining I lose signal pretty much immediately on ESPN.
> 
> I'm sure that this is due to the way the dish was installed but DirecTV is still charging me $70 to have somebody come out. My dish is also on the roof and I don't even own a ladder. Based on the posts in this forum, I'm not the only person who had bad signals with the new satellite. DirecTV should be giving those with good signals on every satellite except the new one free re-alignments.
> 
> My significant other is very upset about having to pay the $70 for something that is probably an installation issue. If she didn't realize how important the Sunday Ticket was to me we probably would have just canceled our service.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve Robertson said:


> Great news and I would call and hound them till they show up. I have been through this several times in the past taking time off work only not to have them show up.
> 
> I wish you good luck.
> 
> Amazing what we go through to just watch tv isn't it


No kidding!

We lived in International Falls, MN prior to moving here and I can recall more then once being outside in -30 tweaking the dish for one reason or another.

When I first installed DirecTV back in 1994, I discovered I had a tree which when the wind blew would cause me to lose signal. There I was at 10 at night with a chain saw correcting that issue..


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> No kidding!
> 
> We lived in International Falls, MN prior to moving here and I can recall more then once being outside in -30 tweaking the dish for one reason or another.
> 
> When I first installed DirecTV back in 1994, I discovered I had a tree which when the wind blew would cause me to lose signal. There I was at 10 at night with a chain saw correcting that issue..


Can I ask that you loan your chain saw to a friend for the next few days--just in case the new installer doesn't do the job right............ 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> No kidding!
> 
> We lived in International Falls, MN prior to moving here and I can recall more then once being outside in -30 tweaking the dish for one reason or another.
> 
> When I first installed DirecTV back in 1994, I discovered I had a tree which when the wind blew would cause me to lose signal. There I was at 10 at night with a chain saw correcting that issue..


You need some serious help my friend  I thought I was bad I used to have 3 dishes because of trees one for each bird. Now I just have the one dish mounted on a tree at the edge of my property line I went through hell getting this to work as the installer had the wrong multiswitch installed and I kept loosing signals everytime we had a sprinkle. I finally got a installer out that new what he was doing and took care of it in 15 minutes but he was also the 4th person I had out. 
They sent the same guy 3 times and the third time I asked him to leave as he was clueless as it turned out. I have had D8 since 95 I have more stories than I have time to write about installs.

Do you have the protection plan?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Ah man, fluffybear... I am only imagining how frustrating this is for you.

I concur with Carl, there are other options. I, like him, sought out an installer which cost me more, but took care of business the first time and when I wanted it.

To Ken S point too, if mama is not happy, no one in the house is happy. Is having DirecTV worth the unhappiness or is cable more important due to the happiness your get that mama is happy? This is a tough one in my book too, but there's something to be said there.

Sorry to hear man...I wish I was nearby to help.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> Can I ask that you loan your chain saw to a friend for the next few days--just in case the new installer doesn't do the job right............
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Are you kidding he will have that thing fired up as they pull into his driveway.:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Ah man, fluffybear... I am only imagining how frustrating this is for you.
> 
> I concur with Carl, there are other options. I, like him, sought out an installer which cost me more, but took care of business the first time and when I wanted it.
> 
> ...


Of course...the first thing he'd do is paint the Dish green....


----------



## jims (Jan 5, 2008)

I have had similar issues with Mastec and have found them to be the exact opposite of Directv. I think they are on notice and it is just a matter of time before Directv does away with them handling insallations. I also think that Mastec intentionally installs the dishes on the roof to make it harder for the customer to support. Directv used to have specific guidelines against installing on a roof or siding. Another problem is Directv contracts work to Mastec and then Mastec subs it to independents. The it is going to take 2 weeks to a month mentality of them comes from their scheduling system being screwed up. They told me it would take a month and I pressed them over a week to find that one day it said 1 month delay and the next day it said they could be out in 2 days and they were completely open. I have friends who went to DISH out of troubles with Mastec.

There are a lot of fishy things that go on with Mastec and if Directv could move away from them that would be great.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jims said:


> I have had similar issues with Mastec and have found them to be the exact opposite of Directv. I think they are on notice and it is just a matter of time before Directv does away with them handling insallations. I also think that Mastec intentionally installs the dishes on the roof to make it harder for the customer to support.


The Mastec installers around here state that they prefer pole mounts....lots of 2-3 story homes....


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Can I ask that you loan your chain saw to a friend for the next few days--just in case the new installer doesn't do the job right............
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Mental image now of the mad Colombian in the motel room, early scene in _Scarface_......his wife can play "Marta," the Colombian's GF....


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

K4SMX said:


> Mental image now of the mad Colombian in the motel room, early scene in _Scarface_......his wife can play "Marta"....


One of my favorites scene's and movies


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> Can I ask that you loan your chain saw to a friend for the next few days--just in case the new installer doesn't do the job right............
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Actually, The wife said tomorrow morning (between 10 and 12) might be a good time to clean her service revolver


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> Actually, The wife said tomorrow morning (between 10 and 12) might be a good time to clean her service revolver


I am not surprised she probably wants to use it on you :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> Actually, The wife said tomorrow morning (between 10 and 12) might be a good time to clean her service revolver


Film at 11...


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Film at 11...


Hope it is in HD


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve Robertson said:


> Hope it is in HD


This may be one of those very rare times I might prefer macroblocked SD...


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> This may be one of those very rare times I might prefer macroblocked SD...


Switch to Dish then :lol:


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

This poor Mastec guy has _no idea!!!_


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

K4SMX said:


> This poor Mastec guy has _no idea!!!_


Surprise can be interesting...


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

K4SMX said:


> This poor Mastec guy has _no idea!!!_


To bad we can't all be there to greet him now that would be fun


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve Robertson said:


> To bad we can't all be there to greet him now that would be fun


I had this sudden vision of Belushi yelling "food fight"...


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I had this sudden vision of Belushi yelling "food fight"...


I think it could get pretty ugly pretty quick. I am so glad that I don't have to deal with installers for a while it really is a pain in the ass.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

*fluffybear* and wife in full costume as characters from _Deliverance_......brandishing chain saw, pistols. Got any kids to add to the cast? They could be all set with gas cans to torch the truck before the poor guy even gets off the ladder.....


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Mastec tech marooned on the roof, terrified, a la Katrina.....have to be choppered out....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

...or...

they could show up, do the job right, and have a big party in the backyard...


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Kinda like the Cajun party in _Southern Comfort_?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...or...
> 
> they could show up, do the job right, and have a big party in the backyard...


I'm not holding my breath on this one. I do not look good with blue skin (and belong to an overpriced comedy group appearing at Universal Orlando)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> I'm not holding my breath on this one. I do not look good with blue skin (and belong to an overpriced comedy group appearing at Universal Orlando)


I'm seeing those blue guys in Vegas next Monday night...

If this doesn't work out...perhaps I can ask them how they feel about hanging a new Dish?


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

10-12 tomorrow. Much better than what's new tomorrow on DirecTV11. We'll be here!


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> To bad we can't all be there to greet him now that would be fun


If you were all there, He wouldn't need the tech then!! Problem would be solved before he even got there!


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

We need an install-cam. Tell the wife to use a .20-ought gauge however - works better when claiming she was just shooting at the squirrels.


----------



## tim99 (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't agree with this at all. I've never had the protection plan, why should I? If they want me to keep their service they need to keep it working. In the 14-15 years I've been a customer they've had to re-align the dish because of tree growth/storm damage and a mysteriously dead LNB at least 10 times. If they mention a charge I tell them either get it working or take it away. The last occasion was tree growth and I simply explained that the installer should have known that trees grow and put it elsewhere. Sometimes they yammer on about who owns what equipment but just stick to your guns re: if they want me as a customer they need to deliver the product.

When we moved not too long ago they offered free installation, free dish/cable etc and a year of $10 per month credits not to mention they had to pay an installer who spent 5 hours here (was a lot of work). Standard practice to keep a customer. Aligning dish is peanuts by comparison, they'd be nuts not to do it to keep you.



xanadu1979 said:


> I suppose you're right. I will consider getting the protection plan, although on this specific issue I would have only come out about even.
> 
> I still think it sucks for subscribers to have to pay for a service call when the company's installer didn't align the dish correctly in the first place. But I understand that every utility company (phone, cable) operates this way.
> 
> BTW, I just had the re-alignment done. I'm going to post the before/after results in another thread.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cweave02 said:


> We need an install-cam. Tell the wife to use a .20-ought gauge however - works better when claiming she was just shooting at the squirrels.


There's an idea.....be ready with a video camera...when they see that and ask why....tell them you are recording this for "your records"...that'll give them something to look over their shoulder about...


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

If worse came to worse, maybe it would win you something on "America's Funniest Home Videos"


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Alebob911 said:


> If you were all there, He wouldn't need the tech then!! Problem would be solved before he even got there!


Just don't forget the 30 foot ladder! Honestly, That is the only thing preventing me from doing it myself.

The wife may be worried about my going up that high but we are talking HD, I'd chance it!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> Just don't forget the 30 foot ladder! Honestly, That is the only thing preventing me from doing it myself.
> 
> The wife may be worried about my going up that high but we are talking HD, I'd chance it!


Are you going to show your wife this thread???


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> Are you going to show your wife this thread???


Would you?.....


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

LOCODUDE said:


> Would you?.....


Yes, but then again my wife wouldn't bother reading it


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> Yes, but then again my wife wouldn't bother reading it


There you go............


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve Robertson said:


> Yes, but then again my wife wouldn't bother reading it


i doubt my wife would be willing to sit down and read it. She thinks forums like this are a waste of time. However, her forums aren't..


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> This was the first house that we have ever had someone professionally install it. I have always done my own installs, etc..
> 
> I have all the equipment and knowledge necessary to do it myself but the problem here is the dish is on the roof (3 story house) and I do not have the ladder necessary to reach it (I'm about 4 feet short) plus I have had some medical issues in the last few years which the wife would just as soon I do not go up on a ladder that high. Between us, if I had a tall enough ladder, I would have just gone and done it..


That's understandable then.

Send her up there.  j/k!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> Good thing the wife wasn't home to get the message left on our answering machine a few hours ago.
> 
> DirecTV is scheduling my appointment for August 24th from 12 to 4 and is really sorry for all the problems I have had.
> 
> Anyway, I have been on the phone with DirecTV for the last 30 minutes and no one can offer me any kind of reason as to why my priority appointment scheduled for tomorrow was moved back to the 24th.


Sorry to hear that. If I was up visiting my sister, she lives in Newnan, I'd stop by and lend a hand.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

cnmsales said:


> Have you spoken with retention? Call in and say you want to cancel service. That will get you xfered to retention. At that point they will want to know WHY you are canceling. That is your opportunity to explain your situation.


Not these days. I've read several cases where asking for retention and saying you want to cancel gets you immediately canceled, no if's and's or but's...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Now I just hope the long-awaited rain in Peachtree City holds off...and Mastec doesn't use that as an excuse for postponement...

Once its in place, let it rain...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jims said:


> I also think that Mastec intentionally installs the dishes on the roof to make it harder for the customer to support.


I think you are right. They wanted to put my AT9 on my roof. I had to pretty much bribe them, to the tune of $75, to get them to mount it on a pole I had already put in the ground. DirecTV wound up reimbursing my $75.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Now I just hope the long-awaited rain in Peachtree City holds off...and Mastec doesn't use that as an excuse for postponement...
> 
> Once its in place, let it rain...


Rain (if it arrives) should end by daybreak so if Mastec actually shows up, I should be okay


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> I think you are right. They wanted to put my AT9 on my roof. I had to pretty much bribe them, to the tune of $75, to get them to mount it on a pole I had already put in the ground. DirecTV wound up reimbursing my $75.


I had the opposite Mastec experience...a bribe was needed to climb up the ladder...I prefer the pole location anyway for a number of reasons... :eek2: 


fluffybear said:


> Rain (if it arrives) should end by daybreak so if Mastec actually shows up, I should be okay


So tomorrow could end up being a good day...


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> Rain (if it arrives) should end by daybreak so if Mastec actually shows up, I should be okay


I hope they show and everything works out alright for you. I've been with D* about the same amount of time. There is a big difference to today and back then. They don't care about their customers like they use to. "Profiling"?:lol: They have become worse than the evil cable companies. I think it has got much worse since the 2 year commitment. They have you by the you know what. I have about a year left and then I will decide. D* is the company offering service so it is ultimately their fault.


----------



## kycubsfan (Sep 1, 2007)

Tell your wife to settle down. She's showing her ignorance.


----------



## cdavis0720 (Jun 25, 2006)

kycubsfan said:


> Tell your wife to settle down. She's showing her ignorance.


Wow...... just Wow..... little harsh

Good Luck fluffybear Hope they get you all squared away. As one that dealt with a number of issues with Ironwood (Mastec seems similar from reading this thread) I can tell you.... after all is said and done if you are patient it is worth it.

Carl


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

IcedOmega13 said:


> Solution
> Beat the wife, use the ladder


BAD!


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The Mastec installers around here state that they prefer pole mounts....lots of 2-3 story homes....


If he doesn't install it correctly this time, give him his wish! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Just don't forget the 30 foot ladder! Honestly, That is the only thing preventing me from doing it myself.
> 
> The wife may be worried about my going up that high but we are talking HD, I'd chance it!


Its always nice to have help even though you know what your doing. Even if it is just to to have a cold one and shoot the breeze!:lol:


----------



## cdavis0720 (Jun 25, 2006)

Alebob911 said:


> Its always nice to have help even though you know what your doing. Even if it is just to to have a cold one and shoot the breeze!:lol:


Two things that probably don't go well with a 30 foot ladder..... Cold ones and a Breeze 

Carl


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

cdavis0720 said:


> Wow...... just Wow..... little harsh.....


I think he missed the part about the service revolver.....


----------



## cdavis0720 (Jun 25, 2006)

K4SMX said:


> I think he missed the part about the service revolver.....


Nah I didn't miss it... That was more than likely a joke.... but saying someone's spouse is "showing her ignorance" isn't as funny. I know if someone implied it about my wife I wouldn't be happy about it.... kidding or not...

Carl


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

I completely agree, and you are not the "he" to whom I was referring.....


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

tim99 said:


> I don't agree with this at all. I've never had the protection plan, why should I? If they want me to keep their service they need to keep it working. In the 14-15 years I've been a customer they've had to re-align the dish because of tree growth/storm damage and a mysteriously dead LNB at least 10 times. If they mention a charge I tell them either get it working or take it away. The last occasion was tree growth and I simply explained that the installer should have known that trees grow and put it elsewhere. Sometimes they yammer on about who owns what equipment but just stick to your guns re: if they want me as a customer they need to deliver the product.
> 
> When we moved not too long ago they offered free installation, free dish/cable etc and a year of $10 per month credits not to mention they had to pay an installer who spent 5 hours here (was a lot of work). Standard practice to keep a customer. Aligning dish is peanuts by comparison, they'd be nuts not to do it to keep you.


I suppose If your subscribe to a great level of programing then it would be worth it to D* to accommodate you on the free service calls. If not hopefully someone will disconnect you. :nono: 
Theirs insurance for a reason.


----------



## merchione (Apr 28, 2008)

kycubsfan said:


> Tell your wife to settle down. She's showing her ignorance.


You sir are the ignorant one. Why would you type such a thing? That was uncalled for.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

fluffybear said:


> So, after 14 years with DirecTV, the wife is seriously pushing me to call Comcast.


Real men don't let their wives dictate their choice of TV providers. :nono:


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

^ So, kycubsfan & rcoleman111, are both of you guys divorced?


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> ^ So, kycubsfan & rcoleman111, are both of you guys divorced?


Probably never married ... nor will be.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Now sitting here with the F5 key to find out what happened today...


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

rcoleman111 said:


> Real men don't let their wives dictate their choice of TV providers. :nono:


I do not see it as dictating. She is just frustrated with the entire mess. She is tired of turning on the TV and watching a show only to lose the signal part way in because of a little cloud cover/. She is tired of changing our plans and using up Annual Leave in order to be here for MasTec/DirecTV only to be stood up or have the guy show up 4 hours past his commitment time and say, "Sorry, I can not do anything for ya today". She is tired of being told the next available appointment (after they screwed up) is 3 to 4 weeks out.

I've changed providers for other services for less then that so I can not blame someone for being angry and talking about changing after this mess.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

kycubsfan said:


> Tell your wife to settle down. She's showing her ignorance.


You sir have insulted me, I challenge you to a duel! :eek2:

Remote controls at 20 paces


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Just received a call from the Tech, He should be here in less than 30 minutes..


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> Just received a call from the Tech, He should be here in less than 30 minutes..


I wish you good luck and don't let this guy leave without fixing the problem.


----------



## kd3yt1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Good Luck!!


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

It's funny - I've got the day off today, and even with all the channels I get reading this thread is the most entertaining thing I've done this morning. The tech is there, the thread is quiet, and we're all awaiting a report.

:computer:


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Athlon646464 said:


> It's funny - I've got the day off today, and even with all the channels I get reading this thread is the most entertaining thing I've done this morning. The tech is there, the thread is quiet, and we're all awaiting a report.
> 
> :computer:


I think he killed the tech and is now on the run :lol:


----------



## umdetred (Mar 19, 2006)

Either that or the tech fell off his 3 story roof and he's scrambling to find his insurance papers :eek2:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> I think he killed the tech and is now on the run :lol:


Or his wife was shooting at squirrels with the .20 gauge.....:lol:


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

jodyguercio said:


> Or his wife was shooting at squirrels with the .20 gauge.....:lol:


I think if she had the gun she would probably shoot the tech then her husband. :lol:


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think, because of the past issues with tech's that have come out this may take a little longer. They don't want to mess this one up. I agree that it should'nt take this long.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I'll make bail for your wife or you, fluffybear. We'll get Ken S. to mount a self defense strategy. There isn't a juror in the world that hasn't wanted to kill a cable tech. We'll go for their sympathy. You'll be aquitted for sure.

I can already see the picketers around the courthouse. *Free The Bear! Free The Bear!*


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

The dish made me do it


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> Just received a call from the Tech, He should be here in less than 30 minutes..


Good Luck!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Maybe we should notify the local authorities so they can go check on the place.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> Maybe we should notify the local authorities so they can go check on the place.


And what happens when you give the cops and IP address instead of a street one?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

If the dish don't fit, you must acquit.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> And what happens when you give the cops and IP address instead of a street one?


I don't have an answer for that one.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Carl Spock said:


> If the dish don't fit, you must acquit.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Let's hope it doesn't come into play.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> I'll make bail for your wife or you, fluffybear. We'll get Ken S. to mount a self defense strategy. There isn't a juror in the world that hasn't wanted to kill a cable tech. We'll go for their sympathy. You'll be aquitted for sure.
> 
> I can already see the picketers around the courthouse. *Free The Bear! Free The Bear!*


Now thats funny right there, I dont care who you are......:lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Sorry for the delay, here is the update:

the tech was admiring my set-up and trying to figure out how to peak a SWMline dish. He said he just received training on the dish last week but this was the first one he has encountered in the field. 
He spent at least 30 minutes in the attic just studying things and asking questions. When he finally decided to get out the ladder, he spent about 10 minutes up there and the signal levels have greatly improved. :hurah: :hurah: 

The average signal on both 99 (c) and 103 (c) is around 86. I can not complain as we have a thick cloud cover right now and before he went up, most of my signals were in the mid 60's. The spots covering the Atlanta area are now in the range of 97 which is a far cry from the 54 I was getting this morning.



Thanks to all for the advice and PM's offering help. Especially, thanks for allowing me to pad my post count. This thread has allowed me to make it all the way to Page 6..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> Actually none of the above... :jump3:
> 
> He was admiring my set-up and trying to figure out how to peak a SWMline dish. He said he just received training on the dish last week but this was the first one he has encountered in the field.
> He spent at least 30 minutes in the attic just studying things and asking questions. When he finally decided to get out the ladder, he spent about 10 minutes up there and the signal levels have greatly improved. :hurah: :hurah:
> ...


Terrific news!

I suspect that if you're in the 85-86 range with clouds...you should be absolutely fine going forward. If he tightened down everything well...you should be problem free.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Congrats,

Thank you for starting such an entertaining thread.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

great news. I've been refreshing my page every 5 minutes. I too need a life.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I was really afraid you were going to let your wife make that call


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

One last question fluffy....what does the wife think of the results?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Gotta love a happy ending


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

davring said:


> I was really afraid you were going to let your wife make that call


I personally doubt she would have ever allowed Comcast to complete their install.

I spoke with Comcast when they were over at the neighbors a few weeks ago and it turns out our house is one of the few in the neighborhood never to have cable (even though it was built nearly 20 years ago).
Anyway, Everything in this neighborhood must be underground so Comcast would have to trench from the street and the only way to do that from their access point would be right through her new garden and rose bushes. Not going to happen!!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> One last question fluffy....what does the wife think of the results?


She is happy that she no longer has to hear me complain. 
As for the TV, she could care less. Her Russian language channels come off the international dish and that one was installed correctly.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Sorry for the delay, here is the update:
> 
> the tech was admiring my set-up and trying to figure out how to peak a SWMline dish. He said he just received training on the dish last week but this was the first one he has encountered in the field.
> He spent at least 30 minutes in the attic just studying things and asking questions. When he finally decided to get out the ladder, he spent about 10 minutes up there and the signal levels have greatly improved. :hurah: :hurah:
> ...


Congrats to a successful ending. enjoy it


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

'Happy endings' are always good!!

 

OFF TOPIC - Are the two Robertson's related?


----------



## umdetred (Mar 19, 2006)

Glad it's fixed. Now I can get back to work, been sitting here pressing F5 for the past 2 hours


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> She is happy that she no longer has to hear me complain.
> As for the TV, she could care less. Her Russian language channels come off the international dish and that one was installed correctly.


So to wrap things up...you are happy, your wife is happy, the DirecTV installer fixed things and left unscathed. I'd say "mission accomplished", but we all know how *that* turned out last time. 

Glad for all involved. 

It was an entertaining ride.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Yeah!!!!


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

*Indeed................*


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> She is happy that she no longer has to hear me complain.
> As for the TV, she could care less. Her Russian language channels come off the international dish and that one was installed correctly.


Russian language TV&#8230;service revolver&#8230;a husband that goes by the name "Fluffybear"&#8230;sounds like a cheap spy novel to me! 

Seriously, I'm glad it's all worked out now, but I hate that this thread had to end - it was one of the most entertaining ones I've read here!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

rudeney said:


> Russian language TV&#8230;service revolver&#8230;a husband that goes by the name "Fluffybear"&#8230;sounds like a cheap spy novel to me!


My wife is part of the KGB exchange program with the US Government so that should explain the Russian TV and service revolver.

As for Fluffybear, the easiest way to explain it is Mishka is Russian for Michael and was also the name of the cute fluffy bear during the 1980 Olympics so I'm fluffybear!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

rudeney said:


> Russian language TV&#8230;service revolver&#8230;a husband that goes by the name "Fluffybear"&#8230;sounds like a cheap spy novel to me!
> 
> Seriously, I'm glad it's all worked out now, but I hate that this thread had to end - it was one of the most entertaining ones I've read here!


I think we need another thread with someone's wife who is pissed off at them because of D* I am sure there has to be a few out there. Mine used to be until she got a tivo


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve Robertson said:


> Congrats,
> 
> Thank you for starting such an entertaining thread.


Glad to hear everyone enjoyed themselves and I'm sorry to see this thread end as well. Was kind of hoping to equal as many pages as the Actor/Actress Movie game :lol:


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> Glad to hear everyone enjoyed themselves and I'm sorry to see this thread end as well. Was kind of hoping to equal as many pages as the Actor/Actress Movie game :lol:


We just need someone else to step up to the plate I am sure there are plenty out there that have gone through what you have.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Glad to hear everyone enjoyed themselves and I'm sorry to see this thread end as well. Was kind of hoping to equal as many pages as the Actor/Actress Movie game :lol:


We could do it, davring, stevenv, mavrick, you ready. Im in.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve Robertson said:


> We just need someone else to step up to the plate I am sure there are plenty out there that have gone through what you have.


I always could go outside and pick up a brick and knock the dish back out of alignment


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> My wife is part of the KGB exchange program with the US Government so that should explain the Russian TV and service revolver.


Seems to me *she* should have been the one dealing with Mastec and D*!


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> I always could go outside and pick up a brick and knock the dish back out of alignment


:thats: 6 More Pages!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> I always could go outside and pick up a brick and knock the dish back out of alignment


That is a great idea but wait till your wife is watching her favorite show.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> I always could go outside and pick up a brick and knock the dish back out of alignment


Argh............:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:

:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve Robertson said:


> That is a great idea but wait till your wife is watching her favorite show.


What a wicked web we weave...


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> What a wicked web we weave...


We are pretty bad but you have to admit it would be entertaining.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> I always could go outside and pick up a brick and knock the dish back out of alignment


I think you mentioned earlier that your wife carried a gun.....


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> I always could go outside and pick up a brick and knock the dish back out of alignment


Before you do that, could you sign the insurance forms I'm overnighting to you?


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> I always could go outside and pick up a brick and knock the dish back out of alignment


if its locked town tightly enough and its high on a roof like you say, it should survive a brick hitting it, if you succeed. Before I got the dish heater I was throwing a football at the dish trying to knock enough snow off. No problem with alignment!

When the ball got stuck in the gutter, it was time to get dish heat :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I gotta tell you...this has turned into one of the more entertaining threads out there today....and we have some real sickos contributing some priceless humor to keep things going... :eek2: :lol: 

It's tough to stop laughing....

Thanks.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> I personally doubt she would have ever allowed Comcast to complete their install.
> 
> I spoke with Comcast when they were over at the neighbors a few weeks ago and it turns out our house is one of the few in the neighborhood never to have cable (even though it was built nearly 20 years ago).
> Anyway, Everything in this neighborhood must be underground so Comcast would have to trench from the street and the only way to do that from their access point would be right through her new garden and rose bushes. Not going to happen!!


When the Local CableCo was installing into the mall where I work they used a machine that drove the cable underground without having to dig through the parking lot. One hole out by the pole, one in a plants area half way across the parking lot and one at the edge of the sidewalk and into the utility room.

We don't have TV here in the mall but the cable modem service is so much better that the DSL was due to our distance from the CO. The best DSL speed was 500k+, the cable modem I see around 12Mbs.

Cheers


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> I always could go outside and pick up a brick and knock the dish back out of alignment





davring said:


> I think you mentioned earlier that your wife carried a gun.....


Yes.

I'd just tell her I saw some guy in a Dish Network Truck throw something at it.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'd just tell her I saw some guy in a Dish Network Truck throw something at it.


Glad to hear you are up and running and keeping the piece with the KGB


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'd just tell her I saw some guy in a Dish Network Truck throw something at it.


And then all you would need to do is provide her with an alibi for when the police question her as to her whereabouts on the night of Aug 14th.......


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'd just tell her I saw some guy in a Dish Network Truck throw something at it.


I bet when she gets home tonight she is going to put you on the roof in handcuffs and chains holding the dish so it don't move.


Have fun


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Who woulda thought almost 200 posts in here and 6 thousand views... :eek2: :lol:


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

When a guy says his wife carries a gun and is affiliated with the KGB, it peaks my interest


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Athlon646464 said:


> 'Happy endings' are always good!!
> 
> 
> 
> OFF TOPIC - Are the two Robertson's related?


Not within a few generations that I'm aware of. Perhaps more distantly.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Congrats Fluffy, Mishka, Micheal Bear 

Glad it's workin' for you.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

See Tom - some stories have a happy ending.  :lol:

But if you don't decide to put a fork in this one, this could become the NeverEnding Story.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> See Tom - some stories have a happy ending.  :lol:
> 
> But if you don't decide to put a fork in this one, this could become the NeverEnding Story.


Talk about a buzz kill....:lol: :lol:

We're using this thread as our post count padder until tomorrows official post count padding can begin, which would then beg the question.....

Where's Smiddy? (said in good fun my green friend) He's missing out......


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

You guys always find a way to make nearly any thread the Never Ending Story.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I am not aware of any relationship but one never knows


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> You guys always find a way to make nearly any thread the Never Ending Story.


Its what we are good at Tom. Makes your day go by doesn't it?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jodyguercio said:


> Talk about a buzz kill....:lol: :lol:
> 
> We're using this thread as our post count padder until tomorrows official post count padding can begin, which would then beg the question.....
> 
> Where's Smiddy? He's missing out......


Never fear UnderOgre will be here....

For tonights performance, the part of Smiddy will be played by HDTVFAN0001...


Tom Robertson said:


> You guys always find a way to make nearly any thread the Never Ending Story.


Thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Sorry for the delay, here is the update:
> 
> *the tech...said he just received training on the dish last week but this was the first one he has encountered in the field.* He spent at least 30 minutes in the attic just studying things and asking questions. When he finally decided to get out the ladder, he spent about 10 minutes up there and the signal levels have greatly improved. :hurah: :hurah:.....


And when the tech gets home tonight, no doubt well after dark, he can say, "Guess what _I_ did today!"

I, too, had installers here most of today. They came _early_. Replaced two 1988 gas water heaters with a single gas "tankless" one. I was in the attic crawlspace hooking up the vent pipe extensions and missed all the fun here. Figured if someone's foot was going through the dry wall ceiling, it better be mine. 

Thanks for the fun, *fluffybear*!


----------



## 2dogz (Jun 14, 2008)

fluffybear said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'd just tell her I saw some guy in a Dish Network Truck throw something at it.


But then what happens if you miss your dish and hit the international dish instead? Those poor Dish guys will never know what hit them.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> And then all you would need to do is provide her with an alibi for when the police question her as to her whereabouts on the night of Aug 14th.......


She's watching the all new HD channels on DirecTV!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

2dogz said:


> But then what happens if you miss your dish and hit the international dish instead? Those poor Dish guys will never know what hit them.


I'd love to see the explanation to the installers about the "brick marks" on the tripod mount...


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

2dogz said:


> But then what happens if you miss your dish and hit the international dish instead? Those poor Dish guys will never know what hit them.


Not a problem as the dishes are on opposite sides of the house. If I missed, I would have a better chance of hitting the neighbors dish...

Then again, who cares as they subscribes to Dish


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> Not a problem as the dishes are on opposite sides of the house. If I missed, I would have a better chance of hitting the neighbors dish...
> 
> Then again, who cares as they subscribes to Dish


...they'd never notice the difference....


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Who woulda thought almost 200 posts in here and 6 thousand views... :eek2: :lol:


I wonder if it counts as a view every time someone hit F5?

This has been great entertainment, though! Thanks, fluffybear! :lol:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Never fear UnderOgre will be here....
> 
> For tonights performance, the part of Smiddy will be played by HDTVFAN0001...
> 
> Thanks for the vote of confidence.


Thats true HD where there's one of ya the other is there too....:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jodyguercio said:


> Thats true HD where there's one of ya the other is there too....:lol:


Ever noticed how you never see us in the same room at the same time?


----------



## UCLABru1ns (Sep 7, 2007)

Damn! I Just finished reading all 9 pages of this post. It's almost like a novel LOL.... and a good read.

Glad to hear your situation was promptly taken care of. Too bad it just had to take so long.

But I guess you're all set now. Again, glad to hear.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Best of luck fluffybear, glad things worked out for you......


----------



## kycubsfan (Sep 1, 2007)

rcoleman111 said:


> Real men don't let their wives dictate their choice of TV providers. :nono:


Amen to that. I let her have her domains, and the TV isn't one of them.

I'm happy things worked out for the OP, sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

UCLABru1ns said:


> Damn! I Just finished reading all 9 pages of this post. It's almost like a novel LOL.... and a good read.
> 
> Glad to hear your situation was promptly taken care of. Too bad it just had to take so long.
> 
> But I guess you're all set now. Again, glad to hear.


It sure is cool that fluffy got all his wishes, and we laughed out brains out along the way (not at him at all)....if this isn't one of the most bizarre threads ever, I'm not a Lemur.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It sure is cool that fluffy got all his wishes, and we laughed out brains out along the way (not at him at all)....if this isn't one of the most bizarre threads ever, I'm not a Lemur.


I have to agree with you that between this thread and the other one involving someone trying to hide Playboy TV from his Mommy, this has been a very entertaining week at DBSTalk.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> I have to agree with you that between this thread and the other one involving someone trying to hide Playboy TV from his Mommy, this has been a very entertaining week at DBSTalk.


That is very true these were 2 very good threads. So how was your first night of bliss?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve Robertson said:


> That is very true these were 2 very good threads. So how was your first night of bliss?


He means HDTV with the dish in place properly....just in case this might be mis-interpreted :lol:


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> He means HDTV with the dish in place properly....just in case this might be mis-interpreted :lol:


What else would I mean


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> The dish made me do it


In Atlanta, itwould be 'Comcrap made me do it." Good case for justifiable homicide.

I once got a county commissioner acquitted from hitting a citizen on the grounds of either he didn't do it, or if he did, the guy deserved to be hit. Jury was out fifteen minutes - not guilty.


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> And what happens when you give the cops and IP address instead of a street one?


Giving a street address does not help in Atlanta - a lady died because the operator sent the EMTs to the wrong suburb. Of course, the oprator is no longer employed . . .


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

K4SMX said:


> I was in the attic crawlspace hooking up the vent pipe extensions and missed all the fun here. Figured if someone's foot was going through the dry wall ceiling, it better be mine.
> 
> Thanks for the fun, *fluffybear*!


Been there, done that - except it was running a computer wire through a conduit that I thought was plywood in the ceiling of my office. Turns out it was sheetrock, and I came down head first. Two broken wrists and split head later . . .

That's why I pay installers now.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> That is very true these were 2 very good threads. So how was your first night of bliss?


An opportunity to combine this thread with the 'playboy' thread? It would surely break all records!!

:icon_kiss


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Ever noticed how you never see us in the same room at the same time?


So which one is Clark Kent and which one is Superman?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jodyguercio said:


> So which one is Clark Kent and which one is Superman?


We like to think of ourselves more like a big Lemur and green Ogre. 

Surely, no supermen....


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> He means HDTV with the dish in place properly....just in case this might be mis-interpreted :lol:


You need to ask me when we have a day with some cloud cover.

It was clear around here last night so even as screwed up as the dish was, I would have been okay.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> You need to ask me when we have a day with some cloud cover.
> 
> It was clear around here last night so even as screwed up as the dish was, I would have been okay.


So was your wife really happyyyyyyyyyyy???


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

cweave02 said:


> Been there, done that - except it was running a computer wire through a conduit that I thought was plywood in the ceiling of my office. Turns out it was sheetrock, and I came down head first. Two broken wrists and split head later . . .
> 
> That's why I pay installers now.


I did something much like that a few years back.

Was doing a side job for someone running RJ-45 in the ceiling for their ATT Merlin.

I walked right off the solid ceiling onto false ceiling and came right down. I just missed the desks below (came down right between them). Luckily for me I did not have any broken bones but I sometimes wish I had as the wife laughed so hard and even to this day refuses to let me forget it..


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:



> We like to think of ourselves more like a big Lemur and green Ogre.
> 
> Surely, no supermen....


So does a big Lemur have layers like an onion then too? :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jodyguercio said:


> So does a big Lemur have layers like an onion then too? :lol:


Nope...nor does my butt itch. 

Too much information. :lol:

This is going to be one of the most bizarre threads of all time.....but what counts is fluffy got his dish squared away and working right.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> I did something much like that a few years back.
> 
> Was doing a side job for someone running RJ-45 in the ceiling for their ATT Merlin.
> 
> I walked right off the solid ceiling onto false ceiling and came right down. I just missed the desks below (came down right between them). Luckily for me I did not have any broken bones but I sometimes wish I had as the wife laughed so hard and even to this day refuses to let me forget it..


That is probably why she didn't want you messing with the dish unless of course she upped the insurance policy. :lol:


----------



## mitoca (Jun 1, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> So was your wife really happyyyyyyyyyyy???


So wait - did this thread get merged with the Playboy thread? :lol:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> I did something much like that a few years back.
> 
> Was doing a side job for someone running RJ-45 in the ceiling for their ATT Merlin.
> 
> I walked right off the solid ceiling onto false ceiling and came right down. I just missed the desks below (came down right between them). Luckily for me I did not have any broken bones but I sometimes wish I had as the wife laughed so hard and even to this day refuses to let me forget it..


Steve's right. No wonder your wife doesnt want you crawling all over the roof. Of course, I can see the headline now...Large polar bear caught ripping Directv dish off of house.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Nope...nor does my butt itch.
> 
> Too much information. :lol:
> 
> This is going to be one of the most bizarre threads of all time.....but what counts is fluffy got his dish squared away and working right.


Which I think he said he did but we'll have to wait for cloud cover to find out for sure.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve Robertson said:


> That is probably why she didn't want you messing with the dish unless of course she upped the insurance policy. :lol:


I need to check that out..

The wife said this morning that she was thinking of getting me a 32-foot ladder for our anniversary..


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> I need to check that out..
> 
> The wife said this morning that she was thinking of getting me a 32-foot ladder for our anniversary..


I say that is not a very good sign. I bet the next time you have a problem she will make you out and fix it with the new ladder and just as you are getting to the top she will pull it out from you and hop right on her cell phone and call in a claim to the insurance company. You may want to consider tieing her up before you get on that new ladder of yours.

She sounds like a wild woman please be careful


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve Robertson said:


> I say that is not a very good sign. I bet the next time you have a problem she will make you out and fix it with the new ladder and just as you are getting to the top she will pull it out from you and hop right on her cell phone and call in a claim to the insurance company. You may want to consider tieing her up before you get on that new ladder of yours.
> 
> She sounds like a wild woman please be careful


Her policies pay double in case of an accident so I think I'll just send her up the ladder instead.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> Her policies pay double in case of an accident so I think I'll just send her up the ladder instead.


Now that sounds like a perfect solution.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Her policies pay double in case of an accident so I think I'll just send her up the ladder instead.


You could just do the right thing and cut your coverage in half...........

:slowgrin:


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Athlon646464 said:


> You could just do the right thing and cut your coverage in half...........
> 
> :slowgrin:


Now that is another great idea just goes to show how smart people are on this board.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

This thread's a keeper.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> .....I walked right off the solid ceiling onto false ceiling and came right down. I just missed the desks below (came down right between them). Luckily for me I did not have any broken bones but I sometimes wish I had as the wife laughed so hard and even to this day refuses to let me forget it..


".....er, ummm....I am not aware of any such operation, nor were I aware, would I be disposed to discuss it....."

(Captain Willard, in scene from _Appocalypse Now_, with CIA man, US Army general, and general's aid, played by a very young Harrison Ford)


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Since this thread is also morphing into a morphine thread, and Fluffy has solved his problems, I guess we'll put this to sleep...


----------

